# Sky Theme



## manda

Hey guys, the idea is to post any sky pics that you have, go out and take some pics of beautiful, ugly or scary skies and share them here. Maybe you've got an old favourite from years ago..

as long as its got some sky in it, post!

*Sorry, the original link has disappeared *


----------



## photobug

My interpretation of how Manda would view the sky should she ever get up early enough to see the sun come up...


----------



## carlita

there's sky in this one.  it really lost something in the scanning and uploading though. :?  oh well.


----------



## Geronimo

Edited due to broken link


----------



## voodoocat

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Shubin

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*
Just a couple I have. There's a larger one of Sky&Stump in my gallery linked below if you're interested.


----------



## terri

*What a pity that this link has gone *


I think I've posted this image before. This is my "fake sky" photo. It's a handcolored B&W image, taken in mid-afternoon and the sky was very flat. So I thought it would be fun to change the whole tone of the image by painting in a sunset, and reflecting it in the water. It's lost a little intensity of color in scanning, but here's the general idea.


----------



## Chase

Took this one about 2 minutes ago out in front of my house...

*Whatever it was ... we can no longer see it *


----------



## grimmett

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Geronimo

I think I have shared this one before but if not then oh well
*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## manda

these are gorgeous!


----------



## oriecat




----------



## manda

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photobug

Heeeeyyyyyyyyy! You guys are good!!  8) 

Here's another humble effort. This is from the one day it didn't rain on our vacation. Shot of the ferry rounding the corner on the way to the ferry dock at Friday Harbor, San Juan Island, WA.

Oh, BTW, this is Velvia, digitized with the Coolpix. Might be decent if'n I had a film scanner...


----------



## oriecat




----------



## oriecat




----------



## luckydog




----------



## drlynn

I've posted this one before, but I don't have any others scanned in, so here goes:


----------



## manda

Edited due to broken link


----------



## carlita

can't say i'm proud of those or anything, but hey... they fit the theme.


----------



## nukie

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photobug




----------



## photobug

First effort at a star track...


----------



## simnine

my first post 
*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## mrsid99

Edited due to broken link


----------



## TwistMyArm

Edited due to broken link


----------



## drlynn

Jim,
I love star trails! Can you share your exposure data, and did you use a filter?


----------



## photobug

drlynn- both were somewhere around 45 minutes @f2.8 on a 50mm lens as I recall. Didn't write anything down, was playing around more than anything else.

No filters, though I did darken it immensely in PS, as the slide was overexposed to the point that it looked like a daytime shot & the trails were barely visible.

Next time I'll use a smaller aperture and go somewhere with less ambient light. I think I'll try the 24mm lens I picked up too, just for grins.


----------



## Lula

I kind like this picture  
but isn't upside down, its a reflection in a river

*Would have been nice to see, alas! the link is gone ... *


----------



## bogleric

Edited due to broken link


----------



## lizheaemma

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ikyut

Edited due to broken link


----------



## boswell

http://www.muchos.co.uk
*First link gone *


----------



## photong

I'm very much sorry for the copyright. I don't have time to redo all the images that have them. I know they're ugly and in the way 

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*

The sunsets have the contrast hypped up btw :/


----------



## james m

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photong

james m: talk about your golden arches. i hardly think mc donalds deserves a rainbow. i hope the rainbow just didn't know what it was doing.

hahaha..stupid joke i know


----------



## Inspirational Muse

hehe i thought i would contribute with this........the border is experimental....

*Well... we shall never know the border any more...*

and this one i like alot

*nor the one you like a lot ... links are gone *


----------



## bogleric

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Synergy

Edited due to broken link

To best appreciate this image click on the link for the high res version and zoom in and move around&#8230;. 
http://212.19.67.7/pics/nature/space/film/caslarge.jpg 1.2MB


----------



## seanarmenta

Edited due to broken link


----------



## surfingfireman

Edited due to broken link


----------



## bogleric

Edited due to broken link


----------



## lizheaemma

surfingfireman:
it's driving me nut's where is that picture taken?


----------



## MuffinJuice

i have too much fun with Sepia
just taken 2 days ago the clouds were really fun. 
*But - no more link *
then the sunset was pretty cool too.
*No more link *


----------



## boswell

I missed the sunset cos I had to rush off to a guitar lesson, forgot me tripod again anyway 


*We now miss the link *http://www.muchos.co.uk


----------



## surfingfireman

Liz,

It was taken at St Joe's Island, right near the bridge.  Obviously facing west....


----------



## lizheaemma

ya I win!  I guessed about 2km from there,  Hubbies parents have an island just east of richards landing!

Hubbie was guessing superior!


----------



## Thorniest Whisper

The first photo is Camano Island, WA where I spent most of my childhood growing up. The girl sitting on the rock just reminded me of all the times I sat on that rock growing up. 

The second photo was taken at the International Kite Festival in Long Beach, Wa. a couple of years ago. It is pretty facinating to see all the kites and competitions. A photographer's dream. 


*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## photobug

Shot on the way home Thursday, through the car window at, like... 65mph or so. Stay outta my way!!!  :twisted:


----------



## Geronimo

I took this on the hill side above Homer at day break. 

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*http://www.error5.net/photos/albums/userpics/kenia/ksh07.jpg


----------



## MuffinJuice

photobug i love it.    rays of god always make me smile


----------



## photobug

Thanks MuffinJuice, I should have stopped and done it justice, but I was late as it was...   

Gero- nice shot!


----------



## JROC

man!!! that is a great shot of the sun rise, what were your settings???? did you do anything special for this shot.


----------



## ksmattfish

July in Kansas

*I'm sure it was beautiful, but we can no longer see it *

Fuji 1600 BW shot at 800
Pentax ZX-5 w/28-200
Red #25 filter
handheld


----------



## ksmattfish

KC Skycrane

*Must have been interesting but is now gone *

Kodak Royal Gold 25, Pentax ZX-5 w/28-200mm
tripod/cable release, polarizing filter

scanned from 8x10 Agfa glossy that I hand printed in color class


----------



## vonnagy

three different skies at bastion point:

tuesday sky:
*GONE *
wednesday night sky
*GONE *
tonights sky
*GONE *


----------



## lisakp

Sunsets are my favorite, looking through my photo albums I realized that I have a ton of pictures with sunsets, sky, and of course my two dogs. I am posting 3 of many rainbows, but I think these are the three best that I have. 
*Awww :cry: - the links are gone*


----------



## Lungfarmer

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Nytmair

took this one yesterday in my hometown Buffalo, NY
*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## Kent Frost




----------



## simnine

Edited due to broken link


----------



## simnine




----------



## LaFoto

*They were nice but the link's long gone *

_"Twin clouds" in Anglia, Slesvig-Holstein, North Germany, in July 2003_


----------



## LaFoto

Can you tell that I love this theme site? Noooooooo, eh? 

But tonight I'm having trouble placing my photos. Don't know where many of them "belong".
Like this one: is it a sky theme? Or should it go to "water"? Hm?

*Oh well, it had its time here, now it is gone *

_Reflection of a Swedish sky in Lake Åsnen, South Sweden, July 2002_

*Editing in*: :evil: grrrrr! :evil: This one doesn't do the original any justice at all... :cry:


----------



## cindavphoto

Terri, I love the handcolored black & white sky!!  It's beautiful.  I tried to post this under your post, but couldn't figure out how to do it.

Cinn


----------



## Not Neve

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Nytmair

this is the first sky picture i've really taken...still got stuff to learn:

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## Lungfarmer

WOW, some wonderful images here! I feel these don't even come close to the quality here, but I thought they were kinds of good, for me, heh heh.

I took these through windows of a moving diesel F250 truck on a long trip. The slight movement of the truck gave the light an ethereal or errie feel... thought I'd share 

Click on the images for full views.

*Here once were 10 pics ... all gone by now *


----------



## nannabug

Wow! Some really beautiful sky picturese here!
LaFoto, yours could even go into the 'reflections' theme. 

Here is a sky picture I took at dawn one morning. Nothing but the sky.


----------



## wade

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Nytmair

here's one more that i took yesterday:

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## LaFoto

Nannabug, yes, I think my photo of Lake Åsnen is here AND in "mirror fun" (because I put them up before the "reflections" were created).

Like yours could go here AND in sunsets...  Sometimes it is difficult to decide.

I'm glad to see you here, Nannabug, despite your slow modem!!!


----------



## ksmattfish

Wild Sunflowers

*... no longer here *

the film was some sort of Agfa ISO 100 outdated
Norita 66 with f/2 80mm
polarizer, tripod


----------



## vonnagy

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photogoddess




----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Harpper

I went with a darker theme than most of you...

*...which we guess was good, but is gone now *


----------



## photobug




----------



## Nicky

Edited due to broken link


----------



## markc

Nice stuff, everyone!
Here's one of mine:

*...or much rather: WAS *


----------



## Jeff Canes

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes

Jim that one is really crazy, you always have nice cloud photos


----------



## vonnagy

> Jim that one is really crazy, you always have nice cloud photos



i agree!


----------



## photobug

It has definitely been a winter for strange clouds around here.


----------



## Harpper

photobug said:
			
		

> It has definitely been a winter for strange clouds around here.


I'm surprised that you lived through this. That picture looked like the end of the world was coming.


----------



## LaFoto

Harpper said:
			
		

> photobug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has definitely been a winter for strange clouds around here.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that you lived through this. That picture looked like the end of the world was coming.
Click to expand...


Well, Nicky's sky photo doesn't look any better, I say, what with the end of the world seeming close... :shock:

Wonderful photos, all of these!
Wonderful.
Also our Newbie's one through the grass... forgot his name (shame on me) - ah sure: "markc"!


----------



## Paradigm_Shift

Edited due to broken link


----------



## karissa

Nice pictures.  However, I probably would have been the first to start laughing when I saw someone pull out a camera at the top of the coaster.  How many times did you ride that thing before you got the right shot?  Or are you just that good that you can compose a picture in a seconds time?   :shock:


----------



## Paradigm_Shift

karissa said:
			
		

> Nice pictures.  However, I probably would have been the first to start laughing when I saw someone pull out a camera at the top of the coaster.  How many times did you ride that thing before you got the right shot?  Or are you just that good that you can compose a picture in a seconds time?   :shock:



Actually I've ridden that coaster various times, but this is the first time I tried taking pictures on it. I took a total of about 12 pictures while riding, and about 8 or 9 came out good. The others were tainted by hands in front of me during the drops


----------



## karissa

hehe.. so ride in front next time silly.


----------



## Digital Matt

Here's a couple of photos of beautiful sky that I was able to capture today, on the shores of Lake Erie.

*I'm sure we'd still enjoy these if they were still here ...*



Enjoy!


----------



## photobug

Super shots Matt!


----------



## vonnagy

spectacular stuff matty!


----------



## Digital Matt

Thanks Jim and Mark


----------



## Nytmair

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy




----------



## LaFoto

_A Swedish sky, on holidays in South Småland, Sweden, July 2002_

*No more ... link gone *


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy

..


----------



## Harpper

I had to go to the edge of the world to get these shots.  

*Thrilling place to go --- totally unthrilling that the links are gone *


----------



## photobug




----------



## anua

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Dark Orange

The best thing about pollution is that it makes beautiful sunsets.






No post-processing except size reduction - 300D.

Is there a good place to post lightning pics?


----------



## Harpper

Dark Orange said:
			
		

> The best thing about pollution is that it makes beautiful sunsets.


I would agree. That's a great first picture you have there and welcome to the forum.



			
				Dark Orange said:
			
		

> Is there a good place to post lightning pics?


Just do a search in the themes section and see if anyone started a lightning theme. If not then you can start one. You can also post in the gallery section if you want your pictures critequed.


----------



## Harpper

This is a different version of the two I put in the gallery section. I'm still trying to get the exposure correctly calibrated on my monitor so I don't know if I'ld edited this correctly. It might be over or under exposed depending on your monitor.

*We will never more be able to tell for the link is gone *


----------



## media tribe

luckydog said:
			
		

>



 :shock:    :thumbsup:


----------



## danalec99

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Hey, danalec, have I copied you without noticing? It seems as if I did... even with the same flower (and the SAME moon!!! :shock. Sorreeee! But I still like my pic, too .

*We shall never know ... the link is dead *

I was thinking about putting this up on "Flowers/floral stuff" but then decided to put it into "moon", although the moon's NOT in focus, clearly NOT... but now that I was about to put up the following in the "Sky"-theme but happened over yours, I just HAD to put this up here.

And now a real sky theme (not good enough for the gallery because it became crooked [!], despite my serious attempts to get it straight! Something must be wrong with my eyes... Look:

*This one here, too *
I was going to call it "Power lines" - meaning both lines with this one caption. But since it's crooked...


----------



## Lish

I took this one about a year ago, I was lucky enough to be in the right place, at the right time. 

*We are unlucky since the link is now gone *


----------



## vonnagy

just another shot to get lost in the depths of this thread  Lish that is a lurvely pic. where is that?


----------



## danalec99

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## Jaffapie

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## DarkEyes

I know It's not much chop compared to others here, but anyway:

H.M.A.S. Sydney War Memorial:


----------



## LaFoto

Mark "vonnagy", with me, none of the pictures put up HERE, i.e. those following a special theme, will ever get _lost in the depths of the thread_, I appreciate *all* of them and just LOVE to browse this section! 

Therefore it's a great pity that DarkEye's latest contribution is only a red x to me... but that may be because of an incredibly slow internet connection, who knows?

Here's yet another one of mine taken recently, and I'm not happy about the outcome of the scanning process: the sky's too black now, but any attempt to get it back to the blue the print's showing meant a major loss of cloud texture :

*Well, link's gone, anyway *


----------



## lttletimmy

Edited due to broken link


----------



## daniel_p

Edited due to broken link


----------



## daniel_p

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy




----------



## jadin

Crikey, why even bother if you have to follow vonnagy


----------



## LaFoto

Ah well, Jadin, with this one you need not hide your light under a bushel!!!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

vonnagy said:
			
		

>



I really like this one, very moody.


----------



## daniel_p

Edited due to broken link


----------



## shonnabug

Edited due to broken link


----------



## molested_cow

*First link gone  ... all the others still there *


----------



## ats

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photobug

Shot this morning on the way to work. I wish I could have just sat and shot for about an hour. With the sun coming up and the wind blowing hard it was a constantly changing vista.

Some days having to go to work _really_ sucks! :lol


----------



## hobbes28

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Grosh

splat:


----------



## molested_cow

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> There are some awesome shots on these pages.  Almost makes me not want to post one.  I'm not known for thinking though.



Wow wow!!! I like the subtle ring of light around the moon.


----------



## simnine

I am not sure if I have submitted this already or not.


----------



## hobbes28

Thanks cow.

Simnine, I like this shot a lot.  Great composition.


----------



## pilgrim

wow! so many amazing pictures!!
simnine, I love yours!


----------



## simnine




----------



## molested_cow

simnine said:
			
		

>



Ok, I'm here to rival you!


----------



## simnine

well I stopped being completely lazy and found that I had posted the above photo in this thread already. I also noted that one of the links is now broken.n I guess that I'll add that stuff now 






















Mwuhahaha! :twisted:


----------



## molested_cow

You were just at the right place at the right time.... no big deal! Pffff......


----------



## simnine

hehe


----------



## simnine

uhm... yeah... i'll remove this later


----------



## aggiezach

nice yo, very original shot for this theme!


----------



## danalec99

Heh....very cool


----------



## danalec99

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## Jeff Canes

photobug said:
			
		

> Some days having to go to work _really_ sucks! :lol


 most days

Jim, These are fabulous, love #3


----------



## photobug

Jeff- no doubt!

3rd one seems to evoke the most feelings for people. Personally I like the 2nd one better. [shrug]


----------



## Shutterbug

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*

Heh, I've had this shot in my head for awhile. Just took it this morning.

I might post this in the "Reflections" theme, as well.


----------



## aggiezach

Nice idea Shutterbug! I like the composition and the sky looks beautiful!


----------



## Shutterbug

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Nice idea Shutterbug! I like the composition and the sky looks beautiful!



Hey, thanks!

Unfortunatly, my camera is crap, and there is a lot of noise in the blue of the sky.


----------



## danalec99

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## ats

Edited due to broken link


----------



## hobbes28

Thought I would add one. It's nothing special but I took it when I first moved to digital and have always liked it.

*How can we know, what with the broken link???*


----------



## ormia

Edited due to broken link


----------



## malachite

First look east..............

*How?*


....then look west

*... when the links are gone ?*


_no fair, these things always get darker when you post them online_


----------



## hobbes28

I'm moving to Arizona.

This isn't my work but it's from the Air Force.  It's also too big to post so I'm giving a link.

http://www.ramstein.af.mil/images/sunrise.jpg

The building at the bottom left corner (where the lights are all on) is where I used to work.


----------



## sabman

simnine- That wouldn't happen to be Lake Pontchartrain in your last photo, would it?


Anywho,

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## danalec99

Edited due to broken link


----------



## malachite

> I'm moving to Arizona.


We'll keep the beer cold till you get here



> This isn't my work but it's from the Air Force.


That's about what it looked like this evening. And then the Yashica took a dump with 3 frames left so I missed the grand finale    Back to the shop it goes.........


----------



## colin

Edited due to broken link


----------



## danalec99

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## Karalee

From last week.


----------



## photobug

3 shots stitched together & cropped to make it purty.


----------



## Karalee

Edited due to broken link


----------



## youyesyou

from a few months ago. this picture was actually featured on the local news, so i was pretty proud.


----------



## MDowdey

youyesyou said:
			
		

> from a few months ago. this picture was actually featured on the local news, so i was pretty proud.




thats amazing work my friend...

md


----------



## Corry

After a storm...





Can anyone tell me how to fix this tilt in PS? -Edit-Thanks Danalec!










The sky is on fire! The sky is on fire!











Nighttime long exposure (45 seconds, I think)
*Last link gone...*


----------



## danalec99

core_17 said:
			
		

> Uh...can anyone tell me how to correct this tilt in photoshop?



*Option 1:* 
- Open the picture in PS
- Image / Rotate Canvas / Arbitrary
- Type in the number that you want. 

*Option 2* (this is what I do):
- Select the whole image with the crop tool
- When you bring the cursor to the corners of the image, you will see the handle with which you can tilt the image manually.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Corry

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## danalec99

YW !


----------



## youyesyou

MDowdey said:
			
		

> youyesyou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a few months ago. this picture was actually featured on the local news, so i was pretty proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats amazing work my friend...
> 
> md
Click to expand...


heh, i didn't do any of the work. the sky did it all. i simply hit a button.


----------



## mygrain

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

*First link is gone ...*


----------



## danalec99

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry

LaFoto!!!! That first one is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## photobug

Damn, you guys are good!

Rained most of the day yesterday. Wasn't a cloud in the sky early this morning. By early afternoon the sky was full of big fluffy clouds.

The sky was just an incredible blue. No great shakes on the cloud shapes or anything, but I liked the contrast between the sky and clouds.


----------



## Corry

Oooh, I really like that photobug!


----------



## Artemis

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photobug

Yesterday you got neato blue & white, today you get.... grey.


----------



## Tenerife

Clouds over Mono Lake, and over the Seychelles:






Regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## CrazyAva

This first one was taken in the end of October 2003 when we had those huge fires out here. I was about 10 miles from the largest fire.
*Awww :cry: - the links are gone*


----------



## Wilson

Here's a few I got last night






Just before sundown





Just after sundown


----------



## wxnut

*Awww :cry: - the links are gone*


----------



## Corry

wxnut...that second one is SCARY AS HELL!!!


----------



## photobug

First a shot blended from 2 frames:







and a sepia version of same:


----------



## errant_star

Taken last night from the walmart parking lot ...


----------



## anua

:shock: 
the sky is amazing!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Wow. We just don't get sunsets anthing like that over here. It looks like the sky is on fire.


----------



## Cormut

Edited due to broken link


----------



## DarkEyes

Just a couple from me. Nothing too special. the sunset one was a little underexposed by my opinion.


----------



## photobug




----------



## blutiful

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin




----------



## elrick




----------



## Tripod

Edited due to broken link


----------



## steve817

wxnut said:
			
		

>



That is one bad ass picture. Way to go!!!


----------



## cactus waltz

from the big square here in town.


----------



## DarkEyes

couple more from me. 

*Awww :cry: - the links are gone*


----------



## Anubis

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*
in my back-garden.


----------



## Unimaxium

Here are 3 nice sky pics I snapped on vacation to Key West this summer. The first is a reflection of the sky (obviously) and the other two were at sunset.


----------



## Nytmair

i thought i posted in this thread but i guess not!... here are 3 from me:


----------



## mrphil

The sky over the spires of Oxford.
*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## cactus waltz




----------



## Nikon Fan

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Nikon Fan

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Greenlandgirl

Edited due to broken link


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## trm




----------



## Nytmair

two more from me


----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Unimaxium

Here are a couple I took from an airplane window on a flight back from Chicago. The lighting was just great above the clouds.


----------



## DarkEyes

Sorry Peoplz. Just cant resist the urge...
*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## Greenlandgirl

Great one Darkeyes. Brilliant idea


----------



## trm

freaky looking light coming through an approaching storm


----------



## elrick

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## Jullee

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Lepospondyl




----------



## elrick




----------



## DarkEyes

Here's a sepia~tone of one of my latest photo's. I'm  not too sure how it will look on your screens though. I think my Computers display settings are a little out-of-whack. :shock: 





P.S: It looks much better at full size on my 17" monitor.


----------



## Niki

Jullee, wonderful image. Looks like straight from a fairytale. Love it.


----------



## Axel




----------



## Axel




----------



## LaFoto

A night in the tropics?

No-no. Just one morning on our verandah...

*Alas! the link has gone ... *


----------



## Nytmair




----------



## Corry

Dan...you put my shots to SHAME!


----------



## Monster2005

another pic


----------



## LaFoto

Well, yeeesss, it is a sky picture, too, Monster, but it would also quite well fit into the "Rust"-theme, wouldn't it? (There isn't any "Lamps and lights"-theme so far, is there?)

To "spice" my commentary with a sky photo, too (as not to comment only in the themes section), here's one taken the other day:

*Ah well, no more "spicing this up" *


----------



## Nytmair

core_17 said:
			
		

> Dan...you put my shots to SHAME!



haha, thanks Corry. I can't help it if i'm the best photographer around  8)


----------



## chloey

Here is a photo i've just taken this evening


----------



## LaFoto

The sky as seen on our Christmas Day walk along the banks of Weser river in Bremen when we were visiting with my parents-in-law:






*Editing in:*_ I'm appalled at the photo quality after the scanning and uploading process!_  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Diamond

Edited due to broken link


----------



## john3eblover

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## Kyle-Cox

Edited due to broken link


----------



## DarkEyes

Latest Sunset/ sky shot.






My trip to the beach turned out to be a bit of a waste. Cloud cover was at just the right level of complexity for sunset photography when I set off, but by the time I got to the beach, 2 of the 3 intitial layers of cloud cover had shifted to the far eastern side of the sky.


----------



## LaFoto

I wish for you all...






...a ray of sunshine wherever you go and whatever you do .


----------



## LittleMan

Edited due to broken link


----------



## alpal

i cant post my photos as image cos my site wont let me but heres one of mine on the link  

chances of that


----------



## white_knight

I took this last fall, it's one of hundreds of lightning shots that i have, but this was the first one that i shot with my 10D.


----------



## Xmetal

Took this a few hours ago, It was raining and yes it's a Panograph.

*Alas! no panograph for us any longer... the link has gone...*


----------



## lelystar17

i have two other sky pictures in another thread


----------



## anton980

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## Unimaxium

Nice, anton... Is that in town?


----------



## anton980

Thanks!  It was shot out of my window 2 days ago.


----------



## Bimmie

One of the pics that will be a great memory for me.
Call it a little luck combined with my beginner instinct a year ago.

*We shall now never know any more .... *


----------



## Paparazzi Paul

Just thought I would start the ball rolling with "clouds" I noticed no one has begun a thread on clouds yet in spite of the fact we see on most days.

This one is a 22 degree halo on cirrus clouds.


----------



## Corry

We actually do have a sky theme, but not just specifically 'clouds', so I guess we don't need to merge anything!   I have some, but they are speckled with the dust on my sensor, so I may have to wait to post mine!


----------



## LaFoto

Well, where would be the difference between "clouds" and "sky" when all the sky photos mainly present cloud formations.
I was thinking of starting a new theme called "Blue, blue sky" with anything photographed against an absolutely cloudless sky, but haven't so far. But clouds there are in all shapes and sizes in the "Sky"-theme...
And cirrus clouds with a halo are just missing over there!


----------



## LaFoto

Compare. This is much about clouds, too, and although a couple of photos have been taken off the servers, there still are a good many on clouds (or dramatic skies) here.

See?
















(Could the last one be a double on here now? I don't know....)


----------



## Corry

That's a good point...so you think I should merge them then?


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, if you ask me.


----------



## Paparazzi Paul

I took this yesterday, just a quick jog down from my place.


----------



## bluesaphyer

Here's a link to a sunset photo I took the other day. It's a pretty wide panorama, which is why I didn't embed the image in the post. 

Julie

http://photobucket.com/albums/y79/julie007/Sunsets/?action=view&current=04-10-2005_sunset_panoramic.gif


----------



## raul_the_truck

heres one of mine.


----------



## nannabug

There sure are some amazing photos in this thread!
Well, this is probably one of only a few that I've taken of just _the sky_. Took this one shortly after sunrise.


----------



## anton980

Hello!  A photo from Philadelphia, taken a day or two before I left it.


----------



## anton980

Another one from the same day....


----------



## dalebe

i have posted this one before of my young uns and that rumbling sky.

*The LINK definitely rumbles no more ... *


----------



## dalebe

Edited due to broken link


----------



## hieudn

hello! I'm new member...







Sunset in HaNoi city








Sunset in Red Rive


----------



## LaFoto

Hallo Hieudn, and welcome to the Forum.
Are you from Vietnam?

Two more sky pics from me taken on the day I mowed the lawn :


----------



## LaFoto

Don't you see any nice skies where you are???? 
I do! 

Look:


----------



## 'Daniel'




----------



## Haygood

I have to tell you that this photo caught me eye. I love how secluded yet so inviting and relaxing it feels. The shy is so full of life as it meets the water it gleams.


----------



## Haygood

I like how the trees take over the photo as the focus point. I really enjoy photos of the sky. Great shot.


----------



## Haygood

All three photographs of the light house are great. The sunset along with lights off centered was a choice. The colors and lighting is just right.


----------



## SlySniper

Hey,

Here are some storm clouds rolling into my area.







Like, 10 minutes later.


----------



## micatlady

Just a few sky shots, the first one ended up with a weird lens flare (my fault) but the clouds are so cool I wanted to post it anyways.






Mammatus Clouds


----------



## SlySniper

The only clouds in the sky.


----------



## Underhill

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jeroen

Wow, awsome stuff in this thread!

I took this one a couple of weeks ago after a barbeque. My father in law miserably failed doing his own version of this photo from the 2nd floor window :twisted:

_*




*_


----------



## jocose

I took these the day before my sister's wedding in New Jersey at the end of September...enjoy:

*All three links gone *


----------



## EVPohovich

Over the weekend I had to pull the car over to get this.

*Alas! We no longer see what it was for the link's gone *


----------



## Labonte

i really like the depth the sky in the background gives 

*Link broken *

a special photo for me 
*Link broken *


----------



## essjayyell




----------



## crawdaddio




----------



## pursuer




----------



## rosescope

Sky on background:




​few more skies with clouds




​2>





3>​*Last link broken*


----------



## LaFoto

One more pure cloud pic here:






Just for fun, and to revive the thread a little.


----------



## CopenKagan

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## Knopka




----------



## LaFoto

Eastern sky, some 10 minutes ago from now:


----------



## Drake

I simply love storms

*Link broken *


----------



## Nature's_viewfinder

Arizona Sky


----------



## chantal7

Lots of links broken...

Anyway, here are mine:


----------



## AmericanJesus

Wish there had been a sun breakthrough, but i got what was there.


----------



## brianne5499

*Link broken *


----------



## greatestfix

*Links broken *


----------



## John_Olexa

Lunar eclipese from last night

*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto

The sky here and NOW:


----------



## LaFoto

An older (July 2006) sky... (decided to also put this one into here when I placed it into the "Landscapes"-theme)...






...and newer but still "old" (March 2007)


----------



## Senor Hound

The sun disappeared behind a cloud so I took this shot.  I think it kind of has that look like its the dust jacket for an inspirational book or study bible (cliche), but I'm trying to tell myself to not be so self-negative.  For a snapshot I think it turned out very well, and for once I was satisfied with my color (the blue is so...blue!)


----------



## EW1066

Nice little storm came through June 20th. And I was able to capture lightning in the rainbow. I had never seen this before. I know the photo is out of focus and I jerked the shutter release. But hey....I got it on "film". Other than the obvious flaws...let me know what you think?











Vince


----------



## johngpt

From last week. Looking east from our house toward Albuquerque and the Sandias.


----------



## OB-LL426

This one is a sorta old one.  But it was taken through a moving car window, which gave it plenty of reflection and other flaws. But it is still SKY!


----------



## amkphotography

Wow, everyone has some lovely shots. I love the sunsets/sunrises!!
Here are a couple from me. 










This was just as the sunset was fading, but I still like it.


----------



## zandman

taken with a p&s


----------



## Bifurcator

Senor Hound said:


> The sun disappeared behind a cloud so I took this shot.



It looks great! I love it when I catch rays! Good Job!


----------



## Bifurcator

LaFoto said:


> An older (July 2006) sky... (decided to also put this one into here when I placed it into the "Landscapes"-theme)...
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/Ini2212/Lauenbrueck/Landscape_Summer.jpg
> 
> ...and newer but still "old" (March 2007)
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/Ini2212/Lauenbrueck/Sky_Abend.jpg



Those are both awesome LaFoto!  I really dig the clear crystalline  look and feel of these - especially apparent in #2.


----------



## johngpt

From today. For some reason, all color had drained from the sky!


----------



## AdrianBetti

anton980 said:


> Hello! A photo from Philadelphia, taken a day or two before I left it.


 

Badass image man. Badass.


----------



## garboui




----------



## AngieDoogles




----------



## Crazydad

*Link gone *


----------



## carly

I loved the skies in Montana; when I lived there I took a lot of photos of the Big Sky State.

Add your faves to this thread....


----------



## LaFoto

Well, carly, if you want this to become a theme thread on skies, then we can merge it with the existing theme thread in the Photo Themes.

If you want the photos to simply be out on display for comments and critique, they can stay here in the Nature&Wildlife (? :scratch: ) forum ... or actually belong into "Landscapes", I should say...

In that case, however, others are not supposed to add their own sky photos ot the thread.


----------



## carly

DUH!

sorry....:er:

can we merge?


----------



## LaFoto

We can!  As you can see.


----------



## LaFoto

Our sky yesterday evening...
Wanted to try and get some lightning, but when this broke loose and there were flashes galore, I had to be downstairs in our cellar, trying like mad to save it from getting flooded...


----------



## carly

Ta Da! the mighty mover works his magik...
Thanks...I have a brain impediment.....:lmao:
T


----------



## ZachGibson




----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> Wanted to try and get some lightning, but when this broke loose and there were flashes galore, I had to be downstairs in our cellar, trying like mad to save it from getting flooded...


Reminds me of when I lived on Long Island in New York. We all had cellars, and with the very low water table, we all fought flooding. I don't miss that cold and dampness.

Here's one from 03Aug08. I thought this was going to drench us, but it skirted by and caught the rest of Albuquerque. Badly. 

Because of our experiences on the east coast of the US, when we purchased our current home, we sought higher ground.


----------



## johngpt

ZachGibson said:


>



Brilliant capture. Great exposure. Were you using a snoot on your flash?


----------



## Kimberly81

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## johngpt

Hey Kim... :thumbup:


----------



## Kimberly81

johngpt said:


> Hey Kim... :thumbup:



howdy :cheers:


----------



## DD-FL




----------



## katerolla

one i took of Newcastle, Australia


----------



## LaFoto

Sky themes usually (well, in most cases) feature clouds, so I think it better to merge the newly started theme thread on clouds with the existing "Sky Theme"-thread.


----------



## DD-FL

Thanks LaFoto...

Though I do not agree that the themes sky and cloud are equivalent and are same subjects...but the move is fine, if it makes the forum better in anyway


----------



## Evil Eagle




----------



## Hobbes

wow cool storm clouds!


here are some of the more recent pics of mine


























not whole a lot of the sky in this one but it got some of the reflections of it though





just a random pic I took of some weird looking clouds


----------



## Snog




----------



## camet

*Awww :cry: - the link's gone*


----------



## amkphotography

*Link gone *


----------



## hossmaster




----------



## Al-Wazeer




----------



## GeminiStars

Here are several photos I have taken over the past few years with my Canon and Nikon.


----------



## javig999

This is San Juan PR on Christmas night. I liked how the cloud cover made it dark on the ground, and kept the sunlight up above. Thanks for looking...


----------



## LaFoto

Thought I'd add this one to the theme:





Paragliders high over Embacher Alm in Southern Austria on 10 April 2009.


----------



## johngpt

Very nice LaFoto. Before the housing developing spread further onto the mesa near our elementary school there were paragliders that would launch from there. This was before I got back into photography. Wish I had some photos from then. It sure looked like fun. A bit noisy, but what the heck.


----------



## Primo




----------



## Rebel_gurl

*Link gone *


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony




----------



## spamtrap

Caesars Palace Las Vegas - December 24, 2006


----------



## blondie621




----------



## LaFoto

SkyTrain at JFK Airport, NYC





(Ancient old photo of mine, i.e. three years old - and more - taken while we were over for the Washington DC TPF Meet ... before we drove out to Washington).


----------



## blondie621




----------



## Steven_H




----------



## dab_20




----------



## johngpt

Dab_20, that first one's a stunner.


----------



## johngpt

A quickie from tonight.


----------



## johngpt

Earlier in the week...


----------



## Hobbes

I am not sure the pictures I am posting in here qualify as sky theme but whatever.


----------



## chantal7

Some favs from years ago:


----------



## johngpt

This one makes me smile.


----------



## chantal7

johngpt said:


> This one makes me smile.



Hmm - interesting - is it the peacefulness of it or?


----------



## johngpt

chantal7 said:


> Hmm - interesting - is it the peacefulness of it or?


It's the over all gestalt. Peaceful yet intense, wonderful hues, nice framing.




Here's one from tonight. I wanted that sliver of sunlight, in a very primal kind of way.







The sky was okay too.


----------



## Josh220

johngpt said:


> chantal7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm - interesting - is it the peacefulness of it or?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the over all gestalt. Peaceful yet intense, wonderful hues, nice framing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one from tonight. I wanted that sliver of sunlight, in a very primal kind of way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sky was okay too.
Click to expand...


You forgot the sunset theme! :mrgreen:

Good picture though, I like it.


----------



## johngpt

Josh220 said:


> You forgot the sunset theme! :mrgreen:
> 
> Good picture though, I like it.


Dang it, knew I'd forgotten something!

From a few days ago, not quite a sunset...


----------



## chantal7

johngpt said:


> chantal7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm - interesting - is it the peacefulness of it or?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the over all gestalt. Peaceful yet intense, wonderful hues, nice framing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one from tonight. I wanted that sliver of sunlight, in a very primal kind of way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sky was okay too.
Click to expand...


Ah I see  Thanks for clearing that up. I was curious that's all. By the way this photo you posted here is nice, I like the "silver of sunlight"


----------



## Josh220

johngpt said:


> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the sunset theme! :mrgreen:
> 
> Good picture though, I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang it, knew I'd forgotten something!
> 
> From a few days ago, not quite a sunset...
Click to expand...


Sure it is! Who's to say what's to the right of the image. :mrgreen: 

Still a nice shot nonetheless. It seems that most of your pictures turn out good.


----------



## Hobbes

God I hate those power/telephone lines -.-


----------



## MrsMoo

this was taken just before a gig, I was chasing a pidgeon with the camera too haha but it flew off before I could get a good pic


----------



## squirl033

a pretty sky over Lake Washington, across from Seattle...


----------



## UUilliam




----------



## johngpt

squirl033 said:


> a pretty sky over Lake Washington, across from Seattle...



That's intense.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Sachphotography

This is a little different than the other pictures. I took this flying over Augusta Maine. The sky lit up like i have never seen before. 





Daniel Sach
www.sachphotography.us


----------



## johngpt

oooh, nice!


----------



## SonnarSphere




----------



## musicaleCA

Fun fact: I ran across the UBC campus to the northmost beach to grab the light I saw reflecting off the clouds for this one. If you don't know how big UBC is...it's BIG. >.<


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## icassell

#1





#2





#3





#4







Thanks for looking.

Ian


----------



## icassell

Javier,  Your images have the most amazing oranges!

Ian


----------



## javier

icassell said:


> Javier,  Your images have the most amazing oranges!
> 
> Ian



Thanks Ian. I had help those days when southern california was on fire.


----------



## Hobbes

We had this awesome thunderstorm a few days ago and I was lucky enough to get some shots of those awesome looking clouds.


----------



## icassell

Hobbes, those are awesome.  The first 3 look like they are out of a Spielberg movie.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY

very cool thunderstorm pics


----------



## musicaleCA




----------



## johngpt

Hobbes, the framing, exposure, and everything in this is so great.


----------



## javier

icassell said:


> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Ian



Excellent!. I missed these the first time.


----------



## Hobbes

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Taken yesterday on the way home from work.  Were getting some really cool weather lately.


----------



## shandra_s

Wow, these are all great photos everyone!! 






My Blog: Shandra Stephenson&#039;s Blog
Weddings & Portraits: http://www.shandravasia.com


----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier

Wow, John. You pulled it off. It reminds me of some of Art Wolfes pictures. Well done!


----------



## johngpt

LOL, thanks Javier.


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


>



               :thumbup:

Glad you're posting again.


----------



## eduboy

hi, my share


----------



## javier

Here is one. Shot with film asa 200 99 cents film


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

eduboy: awesome colors.  Cool that you caught the bird there too.  I think I would clone out the antenna though.


At sunrise yesterday I caught the moon setting right next to a storm column.   The rainbow vanished about 30 seconds after I took this shot.  :sun:






edit: grrrrrr. I flippin' hate what flickr is doing to the color of my pics.  I need my own server...


----------



## johngpt

Wow, if flickr is mucking up your colors, I wonder what the original really looks like!

I really liked this one there, and here!


----------



## scanner

johngpt said:


> Wow, if flickr is mucking up your colors, I wonder what the original really looks like!
> 
> I really liked this one there, and here!


I concur, very nice!


----------



## johngpt

Can never remember what I've posted where. If this is redundant, my apologies!


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Ian, that's outstanding!


----------



## icassell

Thanks, John.  I'm heading to Albuquerque on Saturday ... will be with family, so 'fraid I won't have time to get together, but will be thinking of you as I shoot stuff there and in Santa Fe. One of these years I'll make it there for the balloon fest.


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> Thanks, John.  I'm heading to Albuquerque on Saturday ... will be with family, so 'fraid I won't have time to get together, but will be thinking of you as I shoot stuff there and in Santa Fe. One of these years I'll make it there for the balloon fest.


No worries. I'm homebound for weeks more yet. My flickr has the story.


----------



## icassell

Wow that one is beautiful.  I have yet to try lightning shots ... gonna have to do this.


----------



## Crazydad

johngpt said:


>


 
I have to say that is one of the most amazing shots I have ever seen.


----------



## johngpt

Crazydad said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that is one of the most amazing shots I have ever seen.
Click to expand...


The alien ship appeared out of that cloud directly after this shot. But the CF card was full!


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> The alien ship appeared out of that cloud directly after this shot. But the CF card was full!



I just hate it when that happens.


----------



## johngpt

The day the sky cracked.


----------



## Crazydad

There's D'Artagnan!


----------



## johngpt

Crazydad said:


> There's D'Artagnan!



LOL !


----------



## johngpt




----------



## DiamondCactus




----------



## Kw_Reis

Sailboat in the sunset *high contrast*


----------



## DiamondCactus

Kw Reis  great shot


----------



## Kw_Reis

Thank you.


----------



## johngpt

DiamondCactus said:


>


Very nicely rendered. Where did the images of the horses come from?


----------



## DiamondCactus

This is actually a park/ rest stop in Eastern Washington "Wild horse Monument" in Vantage WA they are actually steel horses put up on the rig line.


----------



## johngpt

DiamondCactus said:


> This is actually a park/ rest stop in Eastern Washington "Wild horse Monument" in Vantage WA they are actually steel horses put up on the rig line.



LOL, how cool is that! As I looked closely, they were so two dimensional. I thought you had, very artistically I must say, composited them in.

The idea of them fit so perfectly. I guess the original artist had the same thought!  :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Kw_Reis

DiamondCactus said:


> This is actually a park/ rest stop in Eastern Washington &quot;Wild horse Monument&quot; in Vantage WA they are actually steel horses put up on the rig line.


 
Very nice shot Diamond. The range of colors is very impressive.


----------



## emiirei




----------



## Kw_Reis

^^^ Great shot


----------



## Dory2006

Taken a while back:


----------



## Kw_Reis

Cotton candy


----------



## johngpt

Dory2006 said:


> Taken a while back:


Delicate pastels you caught with those clouds.


----------



## johngpt

Can't remember if I've posted this elsewhere here at TPF. If I have, sorry about burdening you again with it.


----------



## Rob_W

This was taken up near Edinburgh last week, it was the view out the front of our caravan.
It just looked as though the sky was on fire, lasted minutes then it was gone...


----------



## johngpt

Rob_W said:


>


Badass, totally badass!

:thumbup:


----------



## javier




----------



## EleanorW




----------



## icassell

#1





#2





#3





#4


----------



## johngpt

Lovely stuff Ian!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier




----------



## icassell

Nice javier ...

Ok ... question for you (and others) since you seem to have the same issue that I had ... how does one keep the ring from around the setting sun ... it didn't look like that for real, but I couldn't get rid of it without extensive PP.


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Lovely stuff Ian!



Thanks John! Yours too!


----------



## javier

icassell said:


> Nice javier ...
> 
> Ok ... question for you (and others) since you seem to have the same issue that I had ... how does one keep the ring from around the setting sun ... it didn't look like that for real, but I couldn't get rid of it without extensive PP.



Thanks Ian, Are you talking about the halos around the sun?


----------



## icassell

javier said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice javier ...
> 
> Ok ... question for you (and others) since you seem to have the same issue that I had ... how does one keep the ring from around the setting sun ... it didn't look like that for real, but I couldn't get rid of it without extensive PP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ian, Are you talking about the halos around the sun?
Click to expand...


Yep  -- I don't see them IRL, but see them on my sunset pix


----------



## javier

icassell said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icassell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice javier ...
> 
> Ok ... question for you (and others) since you seem to have the same issue that I had ... how does one keep the ring from around the setting sun ... it didn't look like that for real, but I couldn't get rid of it without extensive PP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ian, Are you talking about the halos around the sun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep  -- I don't see them IRL, but see them on my sunset pix
Click to expand...


Yea, I have noticed the same thing. Since I try to avoid PP like the plague, I really don't know how to fix that. What is funny, is that with film the halo's are not much of a problem, but with digital it is exaggerated..I know it is a DR thing. With all the fires going on down here, I should take advantage and try and figure out some things. We have some nice sunsets right now.


----------



## johngpt

You guys have the orange market cornered!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> You guys have the orange market cornered!



My guess is that javier's smoke-tinged LA sunsets are the same ones we are getting now in Phoenix


----------



## javier

icassell said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have the orange market cornered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that javier's smoke-tinged LA sunsets are the same ones we are getting now in Phoenix
Click to expand...


oH for sure. The smoke is making for some crazy orange skies


----------



## johngpt

Maybe it's your processing Ian, but on these most recent posts I'm not seeing a halo. I'm seeing a smooth gradient of yellow to orange. Made me think that you'd originally shot in RAW.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Rob_W

icassell said:


> Ok ... question for you (and others) since you seem to have the same issue that I had ... how does one keep the ring from around the setting sun ... it didn't look like that for real, but I couldn't get rid of it without extensive PP.


Could it be your monitor ?, i dont see it in your shots, which are great btw...

This was shot across Morecambe bay with my 70-300, its about 3 stops under if i remember rightly


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Maybe it's your processing Ian, but on these most recent posts I'm not seeing a halo. I'm seeing a smooth gradient of yellow to orange. Made me think that you'd originally shot in RAW.



Hmmm ... I always shoot in RAW.  I was post-processing these on my laptop last night and didn't look at them on my big monitor ... I'm at work now and looking at them here and I don't see the halo.  Maybe, as suggested, it was a monitor issue (although the WUXGA+ on my Latitude 830 doesn't usually cause me this grief).  I'll have to check it tonight on my calibrated IPS.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


>



Oh my! :thumbup:


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


>



John, Stop it..This is ridiculously awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Ian and Javier. My new lens. The EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 IS USM. Not L glass, but it doesn't know that!


----------



## Rob_W

Incredible shot ....


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Rob, that was a pano using CS4's stitching tool with about 5 portrait orientation shots. Took quite awhile of fiddling to correct what CS4 thought was perspective!

I learned a lot. Not least is that it's going to be a long time before I try that again!


----------



## Rob_W

Oooops, wrong spot


----------



## icassell




----------



## vituccin

Wow, Really cool shots!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## LaFoto

More "skies" from the archives










(Could also go in "sunsets")










(Believe it or not: the air was THIS green, it was eerie!)

And one with "a bit of PS" applied...


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


>


The glowing orb of the sun, just barely seen, is magnificent!


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## icassell

Wow, Hobbes, those look like steven spielberg clouds!


----------



## Hobbes

haha! Thanks! Are you a huge fan of Spielberg or something? course I remember you saying the same about some of the other photos I posted in here


----------



## johngpt

Dang Hobbes!

Lotta outstanding images. 

Where'd ya get those spielberg clouds?


----------



## icassell

I like spielberg, but I'm a HUGE fan of his clouds


----------



## Buckster

What a great thread!  I just went through the whole thing, and it was terrific!  Some really fantastic images!

Here are some of mine:






Northern Michigan Rainbow





Northern Michigan Lightning





Flagstaff, Arizona Rainbow





Storm near Winslow, Arizona





Storm near Winslow, Arizona





Weird Storm Brewing West of Phoenix, Arizona





Weird Storm Brewing West of Phoenix, Arizona





Charlevoix, Michigan





Miami Beach, Florida





Somewhere in Northern Michigan





Towers on South Mountain in Phoenix, Arizona





Another sunset in Peoria, Arizona





The Fountain on Belle Isle in Detroit, Michigan





Dallas, Texas Sunset





Dallas, Texas Sunset


----------



## johngpt

Buckster, great stuff!


----------



## Buckster

johngpt said:


> Buckster, great stuff!


Thank you kindly! :mrgreen:


----------



## lovely_srivastava

carlita said:


> there's sky in this one.  it really lost something in the scanning and uploading though. :?  oh well.



nice dear


----------



## lovely_srivastava

Buckster said:


> What a great thread!  I just went through the whole thing, and it was terrific!  Some really fantastic images!
> 
> Here are some of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Michigan Rainbow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Michigan Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flagstaff, Arizona Rainbow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm near Winslow, Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm near Winslow, Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird Storm Brewing West of Phoenix, Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird Storm Brewing West of Phoenix, Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlevoix, Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miami Beach, Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in Northern Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towers on South Mountain in Phoenix, Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another sunset in Peoria, Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fountain on Belle Isle in Detroit, Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas, Texas Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas, Texas Sunset




lovely shots dear


----------



## Hobbes

johngpt said:


> Dang Hobbes!
> 
> Lotta outstanding images.
> 
> Where'd ya get those spielberg clouds?




haha thanks 
Well we do get lots of those spielbergy storm clouds here in Saskatchewan 



icassell said:


> I like spielberg, but I'm a HUGE fan of his clouds



hmm well I haven't seen any Spielberg movies in recent years other than that AWFUL Indiana crystal thing one so I don't remember all those awesome looking clouds that guy had created but I wouldn't mind shooting those storm clouds and lightnings in the movie "War of the worlds" 


@Buckster: DUDE!!! Those are some AWESOME shots!! well some of them may be a lil bit over-saturated/over-processed for my taste but most of them are just breathtaking!


----------



## Buckster

lovely_srivastava said:


> lovely shots dear


Thanks so much!



Hobbes said:


> @Buckster: DUDE!!! Those are some AWESOME shots!! well some of them may be a lil bit over-saturated/over-processed for my taste but most of them are just breathtaking!


Thank you kindly!  Yeah, I often (probably too often!) try to punch people in the brain through their eyeballs with my stuff, but at least it gets their attention.


----------



## Hobbes

Buckster said:


> Hobbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Buckster: DUDE!!! Those are some AWESOME shots!! well some of them may be a lil bit over-saturated/over-processed for my taste but most of them are just breathtaking!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly!  Yeah, I often (probably too often!) try to punch people in the brain through their eyeballs with my stuff, but at least it gets their attention.
Click to expand...


Well as long as you don't try to punch my brain through my lower balls I wouldn't mind  :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

My wife says it's a shorter distance to my brain from the lower ones.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## dtzitko

Buckster, that shot of the lightning looks like the coming of the anti-christ. Apocalyptic clouds are awesome. I've been waiting all summer for a good storm, and still haven't seen one.


----------



## javier

These are all with the Sigma 10-20mm lens.


----------



## dtzitko




----------



## johngpt

Sure is nice seeing all these marvelous images.


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

My word Ian, I never thought it possible to shoot a decent photo through those thick portals, but as I often am, I'm wrong again! That's beautiful!


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> My word Ian, I never thought it possible to shoot a decent photo through those thick portals, but as I often am, I'm wrong again! That's beautiful!



Thanks, John.  The biggest challenge, since I always get an isle seat if possible, is not crushing the folks between me and the window


----------



## johngpt

My email inbox says someone named Clilly88 posted a photo here, but it doesn't seem to be here. I wonder if it was removed? It was a flickr image that I can get to from that email. And it's actually a very nice image of setting sun, waves, shore. I wonder if it'll turn up here?

And Ian, as long as the breath mints hold out, they won't mind you crushing over them to the window.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell

Wow, John, what's that?  Looks like some sort of cool alien weapon


----------



## johngpt

What, you don't recognize the stargate address for p-1194?  


It's a sculpture out at one of the new developments. It's pretty cool looking. I've used it before in some posts, but this is a new photo.


----------



## Craig J

in downtown Fort Worth.





Craig


----------



## Hobbes

Craig J said:


> in downtown Fort Worth.



cool shot! I love the reflection 
btw does everyone in Texas dress like cowboys?  I am referring to those cops with cowboy hats ^^


----------



## javier

Craig J said:


> in downtown Fort Worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



Love it!


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## johngpt

Hobbes said:


>


Hobbes, that's heavenly. Where is this?


----------



## Hobbes

johngpt said:


> Hobbes, that's heavenly. Where is this?



thanks! haha well that lake is actually man made and isn't really that amazing but we do get some awesome clouds and sunsets here in Regina, Saskatchewan


----------



## johngpt

You've made it appear sensational.

Here's one from late august.


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## icassell




----------



## kobrien

Here is one of my most fav sunsets ive photographed. There is no kind of manipulation to this shot. It is what it was.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## txphotog

Allright, ya'll messed up when you created this thread.  Of course being a storm chaser, the sky is my subject a lot of the time. Sorry for the heavy image count here, but this is only the beginning of my sky images.


----------



## javier

txphotog said:


> Allright, ya'll messed up when you created this thread.  Of course being a storm chaser, the sky is my subject a lot of the time. Sorry for the heavy image count here, but this is only the beginning of my sky images.



Wow, are these photo shopped or actual images as they come.


----------



## txphotog

These aren't photo shopped. A little post processing was done like any other photo which included a little sharpening and some saturation on a couple of the photos. The TX Panhandle has some of the finest sunsets in the world, along with lots of severe weather.


----------



## icassell

Weren't you able to get a pic of the alien spaceship as it came out of the clouds in #2?   This is a very impressive series.


----------



## txphotog

icassell said:


> Weren't you able to get a pic of the alien spaceship as it came out of the clouds in #2?   This is a very impressive series.



I thought aliens were going to come out of those clouds. That cloud formation was rotating (called a mesocyclone). It was high based, so the chances of tornadoes were pretty small. Nevertheless, it did make for some fantastic photo opportunities.


----------



## johngpt

That roll cloud is subtly wonderful. They aren't as awe inspiring as other types of cloud, but have always been a favourite of mine.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## mishele

johngpt said:


>


Storms a comin!! Love the clouds....=)


----------



## mishele

javier................wow!!!!


----------



## aerialphoto

I'm new, but I'll play!


----------



## aerialphoto

...and one more


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## johngpt

Have had no time for anything but football. End of season. Building end of season DVDs.


----------



## johngpt

Been awhile since anyone has posted, so I thought I'd bump the thread.


----------



## javier

Great idea John.
I have a couple from yesterday. Rare gray skies in L.A.










My favorite spot.


----------



## LaFoto

¡Qué coincidencia, John! I meant to add to this thread ... I'm on a spree through my archives and collected a good many photos to add to this thread on "Sky". 

Let's start. (Hardly any of these photos are recent... I must get round to deciding on which themes which photo might add to later).

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





There will be more from me. (Must check on the ones I might be posting twice...)


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> 3.


That bit of refraction in the cloud is lovely. Refractions like that make me think of winter. I'm probably wrong, but I think cold clouds are more likely to show these bits of 'rainbow' due to ice crystals.

I've had to resort to a little memo ring binder with sections so I can keep track of what I've posted in which threads. I just haven't the memory anymore!


----------



## KenL




----------



## johngpt

KenL said:


>



What an interesting image!


(and your signature comment is great   )


----------



## KenL

johngpt said:


> What an interesting image!
> 
> (and your signature comment is great  )


 
Thank you John! That quote is from Yogi Berra......


----------



## johngpt

"It ain't over til it's over..."

:mrgreen:


----------



## javier

Some L.A. skies or Sky scrapers.


----------



## KenL




----------



## LaFoto

Close-up on the clouds in my Photo 4 of my previous post:






A cloud formation I only ever saw this once in all my life:


----------



## icassell

And who recognizes the location?

http://www.asu.edu/clas/grandcanyonhistory/sites_southrim_kolbstudio.html


----------



## icassell




----------



## kundalini




----------



## KenL




----------



## icassell

KenL ... very nice! I was up there in June and the skies were the most amazing part of the trip.


----------



## KenL

icassell said:


> KenL ... very nice! I was up there in June and the skies were the most amazing part of the trip.


 
Thank you Ian! 

We took this cruise twice first in August the next time June, and this "bad weather" is the only we ran into, and this for only a short while. I was lucky to have seen this.


----------



## javier

More of my version of L.A. skies (scrapers)
















As soon as we get some clouds, I will be sure and get them


----------



## johngpt

Sky Theme. Los Angeles. Sky Theme. Los Angeles.  

Hmmm.

Is there a Smog Theme?




Javier, you know I'm just joking, right?


----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## johngpt

OOOooooh, nice!

:thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

Thanks for reminding me. I'd forgotten about this shot from the end of September.


----------



## LaFoto

Sky of lead over Carrickfergus Castle, Co. Antrim, Northern-Ireland:






Antrim Coast, Northern-Ireland:






River Erne beside Belleek Pottery, Enniskillen, Co. Fermanagh, Northern-Ireland






Sky over Loch Neagh, Co. Antrim, Northern-Ireland






View north from "Sonnenalpe", Nassfeldpass (or Passo Pramollo), South Austria:


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, these are wonderful. Looks like it was a great trip.


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## WimFoto

near the ottawa airport.


----------



## KenL




----------



## y0aimee




----------



## johngpt




----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## LaFoto

Never ever did you take this photo when the photo you put into the "Photo your yourself"-thread was taken, too. Never!


----------



## robertwsimpson

hahaha hey, I'm just trying to spread the love!


----------



## robertwsimpson

a couple more sky pics from the same trip


----------



## AudreeArrington

photography, art, eyes to see something new ..... eating plain excellent way! :lmao:


----------



## javier




----------



## DragonHeart




----------



## fuglychick21

Driving to work in the mornings... I get the beauty of this!


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## y0aimee

I like the golden color and the rays peering through the clouds.


----------



## KenL




----------



## CESTO




----------



## EJKelehan




----------



## jtee

Once in a Blue Moon


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Casshew




----------



## Casshew




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Javier, what harbor is this?


----------



## javier

John, This is cabrillo beach.
more images here.
Cabrillo Beach, Los Angeles - Street Vision...The eyes are the window to the soul- powered by SmugMug


----------



## johngpt

Great series at smugmug. Thank you.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Great series at smugmug. Thank you.


Thanks for looking John 
That is not normally my type of photography.


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## javier




----------



## KenL




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


>


Marvelous cloud formations Corinna. The angle seems as if you were also quite high in elevation.


----------



## Deathender

view larger image


----------



## LaFoto

johngpt said:


> Marvelous cloud formations Corinna. The angle seems as if you were also quite high in elevation.


 
Thank you! 
And as to the angle ... actually - NO. 
This was taken out of the side window of our rental car moving along the motorway on Tenerife Island.


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marvelous cloud formations Corinna. The angle seems as if you were also quite high in elevation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> And as to the angle ... actually - NO.
> This was taken out of the side window of our rental car moving along the motorway on Tenerife Island.
Click to expand...

LOL! 

And curiously this is the second reference to Tenerife I've come across in the past several days. I just recently watched Tenerife's team lose to Barcelona, and was prompted to google the place.


----------



## johngpt

And since this thread is going, I'll add a shot from this year.


----------



## D3KNikki

http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad31/D3KNikki/Clouds and Sky/PICT2871.jpg


----------



## johngpt

D3KNikki said:


> http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad31/D3KNikki/Clouds and Sky/PICT2871.jpg


This one really evokes a sense of loneliness. Nicely done.

And I like your Emily Post quote too!


----------



## brianT




----------



## D3KNikki

johngpt said:


> This one really evokes a sense of loneliness. Nicely done.
> 
> And I like your Emily Post quote too!




Thank you. Glad you like my pic and the quote.  Have a good one!


----------



## ruaslacker2

do clouds count ???


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> And since this thread is going, I'll add a shot from this year.



Beautiful. Love the silhouette in the setting of that amazing sky!


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Javier!


----------



## baueruk




----------



## matfoster

this is super, Nikki



D3KNikki said:


>


----------



## KenL




----------



## johngpt

KenL said:


>


Stunning!


----------



## KenL

johngpt said:


> Stunning!


 
Thank you John!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

oriecat said:


>



|Taken from a plane? Gorgeous!


----------



## DragonHeart

This shot was taken at the Safari ride at Disney World in Orlando FL.


----------



## D3KNikki

matfoster said:


> this is super, Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> D3KNikki said:
Click to expand...

 

Thank you Kind Sir.


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## johngpt

robertwsimpson said:


>


Would have been funny if the auto was the Saturn Sky!   :lmao:


----------



## robertwsimpson

aw man you're so right!


----------



## D3KNikki

home depot parking lot. hahaha


----------



## DragonHeart

The sky above Homestead Miami Speedway during NASCAR race in November 2008.


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## WimFoto

being a tad childish with this one. people seem to like it.


----------



## Rob_W

Lol, nice one....


----------



## sojourn

Sky photos are my favorite subject!


----------



## johngpt

Great catch sojourn!


----------



## KenL

I hate to post this after seeing these great recent posts..... 
This is a "sky theme" I suppose. I took this to start a "collection" of cloudy skies to use when I need a sky to substitute in a scene without clouds or even a blown sky.


----------



## sojourn

KenL said:


> I hate to post this after seeing these great recent posts.....
> This is a "sky theme" I suppose. I took this to start a "collection" of cloudy skies to use when I need a sky to substitute in a scene without clouds or even a blown sky.


 
Ken, I love your image. I know that it may be blah to some, but I have an affinity for the incredible patterns clouds can have. 

Your cumulous have almost formed into undulatus patterns, my favorite. I have thousands of images of just clouds to catalog all the different types, and there are many.

Here is a super display of stratus undulatus, a truly great day of cloud photography one April day!


----------



## KenL

sojourn said:


> Ken, I love your image. I know that it may be blah to some, but I have an affinity for the incredible patterns clouds can have.
> 
> Your cumulous have almost formed into undulatus patterns, my favorite. I have thousands of images of just clouds to catalog all the different types, and there are many.
> 
> Here is a super display of stratus undulatus, a truly great day of cloud photography one April day!


 
Thank you sojourn! Your undulatus is terrific! 
I also need to get a bunch of sky/cloud shots..... and I need them with the light from each of the compass directions in order to use them to replace skies in shots......have to match where the light is coming from or they would look odd.


----------



## javier

My beloved son Daniel at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## KenL

That's great Javier!


----------



## javier

KenL said:


> That's great Javier!


Thank you


----------



## ELDUDER

This might be better suited for a sunset theme, but it is one of my faves either way. Flight leaving Cape Town SA after Christmas:


----------



## johngpt

ELDUDER, your photo isn't showing up. Only the blue square with question mark! You might need to relink it.


----------



## ELDUDER

johngpt said:


> ELDUDER, your photo isn't showing up. Only the blue square with question mark! You might need to relink it.



Hmmm it came up just fine when I checked it...I just re-linked it with a smaller image size so that might help, let me know if there is still an issue. 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## KenL

ELDUDER said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ELDUDER, your photo isn't showing up. Only the blue square with question mark! You might need to relink it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm it came up just fine when I checked it...I just re-linked it with a smaller image size so that might help, let me know if there is still an issue.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
Click to expand...

 
Still not there.


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## KenL

Terrific image Robert!


----------



## robertwsimpson

Thanks! The sunset yesterday was amazing! I just pointed and clicked.


----------



## johngpt

Great stuff Robert!


----------



## javier

robertwsimpson said:


>


Very nice, very nice indeed:thumbup:


----------



## robertwsimpson

Thank you thank you


----------



## D3KNikki

Awesome photo! Right place and right time.


----------



## LaFoto

Through the window of our rental car:

Sky, clouds and Teide on Teneriffe





Same location, same day ... different viewpoint:


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, that second one is a show stopper!


----------



## Dominantly




----------



## D3KNikki

I see a face...


----------



## sojourn

This evening of thunderheads gave me many good images.


----------



## the iconic image

the Iconic Image


----------



## sojourn

D3KNikki said:


> I see a face...


 
I see it too!


----------



## changeDworld




----------



## LaFoto

D3KNikki said:


> I see a face...


 
To me that face has a Disney duck resemblance. Am I the only one?


----------



## LaFoto

1. North-English sky in May - view across the Humber estuary from Hull






2. More North-English sky in May - view from Whitestonecliff, North-Yorkshire






3. same as before


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

I forget about threads until someone posts again! Corinna, love those rays of light. Ian, your post looking up, is quite vertiginous.


----------



## johngpt

From last night's storm.


----------



## pbelarge

Robert
I like this one even more than the one of the super sunset. 

The clouds piling up in the backround, the colored clouds up top and the reflection in the water, and the pier leading into all of this. Just a great image.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Thanks, that's definitely one of my favorites too.


----------



## loosecanon

Some awesome shots in this thread, here is a couple of mine.


----------



## Dieselboy




----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> From last night's storm.



This is an awesome image. The BIF adds so much to this photo as well. Love it!


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Javier, sometimes we get lucky, que no?


----------



## D3KNikki

LaFoto said:


> D3KNikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see a face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me that face has a Disney duck resemblance. Am I the only one?
Click to expand...



Corina, Hubby says looks like a not so happy Smurf!


----------



## LaFoto

More skies:


























Always the view from the balcony of our holiday home on Gotland (Sweden) in June.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Big Boy by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Alcatraz


----------



## johngpt

Thank you Corinna for reminding us of this thread!


----------



## loosecanon

Taken from 6700 ft elevation in Montana looking at the Cabinet Mountains in Idaho.


----------



## robertwsimpson

wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## loosecanon

Thanks Robert.....


----------



## altitude604

An early morning view from my office.


----------



## johngpt

Carlos that top image and the one a few up are simply marvelous. Just got back from your website where I was viewing a slideshow of your landscape gallery. Wow...


----------



## loosecanon

Thank you very much John, glad you liked them.


----------



## Desire

Is there a limit of how many pictures I can post here? Sorry, don't post here much, just wondering beforehand, thanks!

1. Regina-Moose Jaw Saskatchewan, on the way home to MJ - passed through some nasty clouds, and after we went through, I begged to stop for pictures.
IMG_6519 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!







2. July 2010 - one of my favourites from the summer. The sky was amazing.
IMG_5788c | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






3. May 2010 - my favourite lightning picture that I've ever taken.
IMG_5437 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!







4. April 2010 - Enjoying the view in Moose Jaw, SK
IMG_4519 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ayeelkay




----------



## johngpt

Desire said:


> Is there a limit of how many pictures I can post here?


No limit as far as I know.

Lovely lightning.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## starcluster

Take Me With You... by starcluster100, on Flickr


----------



## Desire

johngpt said:


> Desire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a limit of how many pictures I can post here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No limit as far as I know.
> 
> Lovely lightning.
Click to expand...


Ok 

Thank you!


----------



## flasharps




----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous shot flasharps. You might think about uploading smaller file sizes for posting to the web, for faster loading at these forums. 4064x2704 is quite huge, and large files don't appear of any higher quality on the web than something about 1024 wide, or even about 900 wide.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## flasharps

johngpt said:


> Gorgeous shot flasharps. You might think about uploading smaller file sizes for posting to the web, for faster loading at these forums. 4064x2704 is quite huge, and large files don't appear of any higher quality on the web than something about 1024 wide, or even about 900 wide.



Thanks!

I went ahead and resized it. 

Let me know if its better...


----------



## johngpt

flasharps said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous shot flasharps. You might think about uploading smaller file sizes for posting to the web, for faster loading at these forums. 4064x2704 is quite huge, and large files don't appear of any higher quality on the web than something about 1024 wide, or even about 900 wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I went ahead and resized it.
> 
> Let me know if its better...
Click to expand...

Well, the thread loaded instantly!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## robertwsimpson

Sky on fire by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## robertwsimpson

White Ibis Sunrise by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Dang, Robert, that's some hot stuff!!!!!


----------



## robertwsimpson

thanks!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


>



Beautiful, and lovely composition Corinna.


----------



## safeshot

There is some beautiful shots on here, I captured this the other day, thought it to be unique as it was the moon shining during the day


----------



## johngpt




----------



## safeshot

very cool shot John, I like the jetstream in there :thumbup:


----------



## TerribleWone

This is the real colors in the photo...





Color cast removed also looks neat





http://www.flickr.com/photos/29414553@N02/


----------



## flasharps

Very cool shots!


----------



## TerribleWone

^ Thanks mate

Found one more that may qualify for sky..


----------



## johngpt

While gazing at the sky, we had what appeared to be a close encounter!


----------



## LaFoto

Whoa! :shock:


----------



## johngpt

They said they're from the planet Chande.

They called themselves Chandeliers...


----------



## johngpt




----------



## dnavarrojr

I was out shooting video of this scene, so I had a fader ND filter on the camera and decided to snap a photo:


----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Dang Ian, these are all totally killer!

Was that second one with the snow from this week?


----------



## johngpt

From yesterday, the result of that storm that began here in the southwest and then covered most of the US. We got hammered Tuesday, and it broke up yesterday.


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Dang Ian, these are all totally killer!
> 
> Was that second one with the snow from this week?



Thanks, John.  No, that one was from 2 years ago on the drive home from Tahoe.

The first is at Tonto Natural Bridge State Park, the sunset is looking East from up the road a piece from my house, and the last one is Monument Valley a couple of years ago.


----------



## blind1587

Just a couple of pictures taken from a point and shoot.  Nothing too special, but kind of cool.

1.
 [url=http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/blind1587/01/?action=view&current=P3030041.jpg]01 :: P3030041.jpg picture by blind1587 - Photobucket[/url]

2. 
[IMG] [url=http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/blind1587/01/?action=view&current=P3030041.jpg#!oZZ3QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1114.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fk536%2Fblind1587%2F01%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP3040063.jpg]01 :: P3030041.jpg picture by blind1587 - Photobucket[/url]

3.
[IMG] [url=http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/blind1587/01/?action=view&current=P3030041.jpg#!oZZ2QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1114.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fk536%2Fblind1587%2F01%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4010122.jpg]01 :: P3030041.jpg picture by blind1587 - Photobucket[/url]

4.
[IMG] [url=http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/blind1587/01/?action=view&current=P3030041.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1114.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fk536%2Fblind1587%2F01%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4010123.jpg]01 :: P3030041.jpg picture by blind1587 - Photobucket[/url]


----------



## johngpt

blind1587 said:


> Just a couple of pictures taken from a point and shoot.  Nothing too special, but kind of cool.
> 
> 1.
> [url=http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/blind1587/01/?action=view&current=P3030041.jpg]01 :: P3030041.jpg picture by blind1587 - Photobucket[/url]
> 
> 2.
> [IMG] [url=http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/blind1587/01/?action=view&current=P3030041.jpg#!oZZ3QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1114.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fk536%2Fblind1587%2F01%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP3040063.jpg]01 :: P3030041.jpg picture by blind1587 - Photobucket[/url]
> 
> 3.
> [IMG] [url=http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/blind1587/01/?action=view&current=P3030041.jpg#!oZZ2QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1114.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fk536%2Fblind1587%2F01%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4010122.jpg]01 :: P3030041.jpg picture by blind1587 - Photobucket[/url]
> 
> 4.
> [IMG] [url=http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/blind1587/01/?action=view&current=P3030041.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1114.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fk536%2Fblind1587%2F01%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4010123.jpg]01 :: P3030041.jpg picture by blind1587 - Photobucket[/url][/quote]
> 
> 
> LOL, these could use some  at the end of the urls, but they're interesting images. I especially like the third and fourth!


----------



## johngpt

sunset with vertical highlights by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## wakamakulit




----------



## Ricardodaforce

Atardecer by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




La Playa de San Juan, Christmas Morning by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




An Osborne Bull by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Ricardodaforce said:


> An Osborne Bull by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


 
This is marvelous!


----------



## johngpt

fireworks, man and nature by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

johngpt said:


> Ricardodaforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Osborne Bull by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is marvelous!
Click to expand...


Thank you!


----------



## mcooper

This is a 90 minute time exposure I took in the summer of 1993 at the Red Rock mountains near Las Vegas, Nevada where I grew up. The star trails are the constellation Leo, the brighter streak at the lower right just over the mountains is the planet Venus.


----------



## johngpt

mcooper said:


> This is a 90 minute time exposure I took in the summer of 1993 at the Red Rock mountains near Las Vegas, Nevada where I grew up. The star trails are the constellation Leo, the brighter streak at the lower right just over the mountains is the planet Venus.


Beautifully done. 1993, so I'd guess this had originally been on film? Might you recall what you had used way back then?


----------



## johngpt

From this past Saturday, the aftermath of high winds, kicking up huge amounts of dust.







dust ray sunset by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## johngpt

Dramatic clouds!


----------



## johngpt

dawn patrol


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_5764-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_5180.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

JohnB43 said:


> IMG_5764-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


 
You've captured the rare Sky Shark!


----------



## Sailorl2e

very nice pics guys, I very like it. is natural...


----------



## Edsport

This is about 24 shots combined...


----------



## snapshot5000

Untitled by snapshot03, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

day ends 03Oct10


----------



## Capeesh

Sky was on fire last week in Dundee, Scotland

1






2






3


----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous shapes and pastel tones in those top two *Capeesh*_!_


----------



## johngpt

sandias and clouds





Been awhile since there's been a black/white posting.


----------



## ishafizan

Thunderstorm brewing over Kuala Lumpur by ishafizan, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

*ishafizan*, outstanding catch!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/86526.html


----------



## johngpt

morning pano 17Aug11




I sure wish TPF would go back to allowing 1024 px wide images. It makes a big difference with panoramas.


----------



## Buckster

johngpt said:


> I sure wish TPF would go back to allowing 1024 px wide images. It makes a big difference with panoramas.


Agreed.  With a personal option to reduce photos per user or not as part of profile/control panel, everybody could have what works best for them.

Of course, that might be difficult to provide from a PHP programming standpoint, but if wishes were horses, and all that...


----------



## johngpt

Every other photo forum of which I'm a member allows 1024 px wide images.


----------



## pxlz

deleted


----------



## pxlz

deleted


----------



## pxlz

deleted


----------



## Compaq

Stranda 2 jpeg tonemapped resize fjerna prikkar by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr





Fire in the sky by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr





Solnedgong i Porsvik by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr





Skyer over Søral by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Vibrant stuff!


----------



## johngpt

orion and mars

Mars is straight up from the moon, and is to the right of Castor and Pollux, the two at our left. Orion is on his side, with Betelgeuse (Betelgeuse Betelgeuse)  
pointing toward Mars.

Let's get Sirius is the lowest at our right.

Shot just before dawn on the 26th.

With the resizing that the forum does, you'll probably need to click on the image to link back to it in flickr's lightbox in order to see it appropriately.


----------



## LaFoto

1347_Fårö_HelgumannensFiskeläge_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## MLeeK

WOW there are some amazing images here! 








This one haunts me because of the centered EVERYTHING feeling of it. Many shoulda' coulda' woulda's on it


----------



## EIngerson

South China Sea from above by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr




Pattaya Beach, Thailand by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

lightning, early evening



.


----------



## JustinZ850

Sky Of Pillows by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Morning Rays by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

morning lightning 02Jul10


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

Tranquil and well framed image.


----------



## Yundt_Photography

1





2





3





4





5





6





7


----------



## Arpeggio9

Here are some of my film shots. Fuji Superia.


----------



## Arpeggio9

And some more from today. Yashica Electro 35 GSN and kodak bw400cn.


----------



## johngpt

Been awhile since I've posted here.







in-camera pano abq 19Jan12


----------



## johngpt

last light 03Feb12



My email said there had been a recent post, but I guess it was deleted, so here's a recent one of mine.


----------



## Josh220

johngpt said:


> last light 03Feb12
> 
> 
> 
> My email said there had been a recent post, but I guess it was deleted, so here's a recent one of mine.


 
Long time no see! Glad to see you're still out making great images


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Josh! Got a kick out of your Lego Star Wars photos!


----------



## Josh220

Thanks!


----------



## johngpt

Having to go back a bit for one that hasn't already been posted either at this theme or at the sunrise/sunset thread. This one was my first using the x100's in-camera pano mode.







sunrise pano 16Aug11


----------



## DragonHeart

DSC_0510 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## ottor

Here's a couple....


----------



## johngpt

Rick, intensely dramatic skies!


----------



## ottor

Thanks John, appreciate it...


r


----------



## Arpeggio9

That BW shot is great ottor...

 Here is one from yesterday...


----------



## johngpt

line dance cloud over sandias


----------



## greyelm




----------



## Beav

Fantasy Sky by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice light Matthew.


----------



## Beav

johngpt said:


> Nice light Matthew.



 Whos that too?


----------



## johngpt

Beav said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice light Matthew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos that too?
Click to expand...


Why Matthew Allmark of course. At least that's your name at your flickr site!


----------



## johngpt

monsoon maybe


----------



## Beav

johngpt said:


> Beav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice light Matthew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why Matthew Allmark of course. At least that's your name at your flickr site!
Click to expand...


 Thanks for the comment  I wondered how you knew my name was Matthew. Wasn't sure many people clicked the photos to go to flickr


----------



## Forkie

Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr



Scary Skies by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

Arizona by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

ottor said:


>



I really like this one.  And I think when I was passing through Idaho I may have stopped there and took my dog for a short walk in that exact spot where you were standing!


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

sandia morning 24Jan13



I had forgotten about this thread. Thanks BC_Steve and Arpeggio for bumping it.


----------



## Mully




----------



## Benco




----------



## Capeesh

A couple from today, Anstruther Scotland...


----------



## Cookiez

The rainbow one has been touched up a little with instagram, and the other one is all natural 
Both taken with my android phone camera, so apologies in advance for the bad quality 

Follow me on instagram! @kookieskhei


----------



## Kamakazi




----------



## Woodzy11




----------



## Jamie1989




----------



## DragonHeart

Taken with an iPhone 4.



Sunrise_Feb 17 2012 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Lake Whitney, Texas by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## snerd

bc_steve said:


> Arizona by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr



Fantastic sky shot!!


----------



## bc_steve

Thanks!!


----------



## Aden8100




----------



## johngpt

morning clouds 19Jul13


.


----------



## johngpt

sandia cloud panorama 01Sep13



Figured I'd bump this theme.


----------



## johngpt

So I got an email saying someone posted, but alas, it's gone now. So I suppose I'd better post something.







evening from jemez dam



.


----------



## Joefbs




----------



## Shawchert

What the sky would look like with a big bubble, and an airplane crossing through!!! Lol *please excuse the timestamp.... I did stop doing that!)


----------



## AlanO

Inferno by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




Night Line BW by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## ottor

We get some wild weather in the high desert of Southern Idaho !!!


----------



## johngpt

orange clouds above trees



Shot with rental Fujifilm X-T1 and rental Fujinon XF 60mm f/2.4 R Macro


Has any flickr member found the BBCode since flickr changed the format a couple days ago? I haven't and so had to hack this post here.


----------



## 71M

December 2011, D70, Tamron 55-200


----------



## minicoop1985




----------



## ruifo

Verão Paulistano / São Paulo Summer by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Ruifo, gorgeous!


----------



## johngpt

morning balloon





I'm glad flickr has restored the ability to copy and paste the old BBCode.


----------



## Capeesh

Approaching storm from my bedroom window


----------



## johngpt

Ominous clouds Capeesh.


----------



## johngpt

evening cloud filled pano 18Jun14





.


----------



## Monday

Tonight's golden hour trying to fight the fog rolling in.



sunset6-30-2014 by Ryan Monday, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Don't fight it!



Cool sky.


----------



## johngpt

sandia night pano





.


----------



## DrewPR

This one isn't really about the sky but there's plenty of it. Rooftop of the royal palace in Bangkok, Thailand.


----------



## Capeesh

approaching storm last night ......


----------



## Theo2

Some big mean skies over the mountains. I can smell rain!


----------



## Designer

A great orange light one afternoon.  It was so strange to see light in the East at that time of day.  I ran to get the camera because these things don't last long.


----------



## minicoop1985

Wheat over the water by longm1985, on Flickr



Rolling Motion by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunrise friday the thirteenth




.


----------



## Theo2

I've been really fascinated with clouds lately and trying to understand the emotions evoked by different clouds. I took a couple photos this morning with my phone on my drive to do some errands, and then later I took some more with my camera.



Salt Flats by crustyhippy24, on Flickr (Android phone)



Building by crustyhippy24, on Flickr


----------



## Msteelio91

Ooh never saw this thread. I'm a sucker for a nice sky...



Alaskan Mountains by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr



Key West Sunset by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr



DC Arboretum by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr



Northern Lights by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr


----------



## webestang64

Pentax MV, 135mm lens, Fuji chrome cross-process in C-41.


----------



## d1984

P7160006 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

afternoon storm pano




.


----------



## johngpt

afternoon cumulonimbus to the north




.


----------



## Msteelio91

Desert Sun in Peru



Desert Sunset by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Parque Nacional Cumbres del Ajusco by ruimc77, on Flickr





Parque Nacional Cumbres del Ajusco by ruimc77, on Flickr





Chicago Bean by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

lightning 29Jul14




.


----------



## ruifo

Gamboa by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

storm over and behind the sandias



.


----------



## ruifo

Tormenta en Cholula by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

Santa Monica, California


----------



## johngpt

A controlled burn in the Jemez mountains. Affected most of northern NM.











burning the jemez 02Sep14






.


----------



## LaFoto

222_LlanoSecoUnit by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

evening storm and rainbow





.


----------



## LaFoto

Radtour_19Okt04_1 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Radtour_19Okt04_2 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Radtour_19Okt04_3 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Radtour_19Okt04_4 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Radtour_19Okt04_5 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Radtour_19Okt04_6 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Radtour_19Okt04_7 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr

Sky impressions taken during my bike trip on Sunday - gives you also a bit of an impression of what my immediate surroundings look like.


----------



## johngpt

What a lovely place to live Corinna!


----------



## johngpt

sandia cloud pano bw 25Mar14


.


----------



## richardbenson2110

Gary A. said:


> Santa Monica, California


Have you taken this picture ? i mean its so perfectly captured ..this picture says its story ..Good work


----------



## d1984

PB190007 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

cumulonimbus


.


----------



## LaFoto

You're inspiring me to try and post a b&w sky photo for once, too:


----------



## JoeW

Here are a couple of posts.  The first two are from Alaska (Juneau I believe).  The last one is National airport in DC (while I was waiting to catch a flight to Houston).


----------



## paigew

Paige Wilks Photograhpy | McKinney Falls State Park by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Storm clouds over the Java Sea one fateful day - Makassar, Sulawesi, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Brewing storm over Chinatown&#x27;s Buddha Tooth Relic Temple - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Superb compositions, and you are very adept at post processing to bring out the strengths of the images.


----------



## johngpt

storm clouds early evening


.


----------



## Philmar

ship moored off the Red Sea - Aqaba, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




fishing on the malecon - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

ominous


.


----------



## Philmar

Afternoon sky over the Gulf of Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

afternoon cloud filled pano


.


----------



## Philmar

La Merced church - Antigua by Phil Marion, on Flickr





wispy cloudscape of Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Those wispy clouds are marvelous.


----------



## johngpt

fireworks at balloon fiesta park from corrales


.


----------



## Philmar

Sunset gazing - Kuta beach in Bali, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gardens By The Bay along side the Flower Dome and Cloud Forest buildings - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

afternoon cumulus at bosque farms 


.


----------



## Philmar

Moody skies approach statue moai at Tongariki, Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## digifreak8810

Here's one I got of the sunset yesterday.


----------



## johngpt

storm on the mesa


.


----------



## funwitha7d

Lake Taupo, January 2015, the sun set was so good over 3 or 4 days hundreds of people with all manner of cameras and phones where lining up to capture the moment...I like this shot but its not giving justice to the how great this was.


----------



## funwitha7d

digifreak8810 said:


> Here's one I got of the sunset yesterday.


that's a big WOW from me


----------



## Philmar

Early morning mist of Niagara Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunset rain and lightning 


.


----------



## johngpt

Superbly composed Fred.


----------



## johngpt

sandia aspen and storm 


.


----------



## Philmar

Victoria Day fireworks over Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Leuty Lifeguard Station at sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Patagonian sunset - Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

morning nimbostratus 


.


----------



## johngpt

pre-sunrise 04Dec14


.


----------



## johngpt

Here is one shot in 2004, with my first digital SLR, the Olympus E-1.






abq squall from sandia crest


.


----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Canadian geese at dusk - Balmy Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sky over Angkor Wat by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Love the color contrasts in that top photo Phil.


----------



## johngpt

clouds over sedona 


.


----------



## Philmar

Thunderstorm erupts just offshore of Ipanema and Copacabana beaches - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr




A stormy affair over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Watching distant storms over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Morro Sao Paolo at dusk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Capeesh

Multi coloured sky this morning...Nacreous clouds


----------



## Philmar

The hope of better days ahead at Beach #2 - Morro Sao Paolo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Praia do Forte by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Storm clouds gather over Dois Irmaos Mountains next to Ipanema Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Hinting at what was to come…






.


----------



## d1984




----------



## Philmar

Low tide - Praia do Forte in Bahia, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr




In The Belly of a Bear - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over the Amazon River ferry docks, Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fun on the beach underneath the Museu De Arte Contemporanea by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ready for his close-up by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Third Beach -  Morro Sao Paolo, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Schnauzer cloud the last morning of our Mexico stay.  I think our pups were telling us to hurry home.




Schnauzer Cloud by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

essential southwest


.


----------



## Philmar

Storm over Lake Ontario and a pile of bricks and assorted landfill debris by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

afternoon clouds over the sandias


.


----------



## Philmar

Restless pigeons and a storm approaching Piazza San Marcos (St. Mark&#x27;s Square) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Beautiful street lanterns - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

view over corrales


.


----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## ogi




----------



## ogi

espresso2x said:


> Awesome Ogi!


Thanks


----------



## limr

rSunset by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## Philmar

Tourists returning at sunset - Inle Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over Kan Thar Yar Lake, Hpa-&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Prior to sunrise: Lifeguard station on Woodbine Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## Philmar

Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over Toronto and Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## ogi




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

early morning over the volcanos

.


----------



## Breezy85




----------



## fishing4sanity

Sunset over an onion field


----------



## johngpt

early morning on the mesa

.


----------



## Philmar

Storm over the Mediterranean by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Lorrilia

Three are broken links. it's a shame I can't see them. Try to upload them on your device that you're using. Here is mine.


----------



## Jeff15

Some lovely skys here...............


----------



## Philmar

Dawn in Bay of Bengal - Sittwe harbour, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




House on stilts in floating gardens of floating village of Maing Thauk, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Morning sky over statue moai at Tongariki, Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

virga over abq at sunset

.


----------



## Philmar

Storm over the Mediterranean by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Along with the exotic locations Phil, I really admire how your images are composed and how well exposed they are. You pay attention to detail.





mid afternoon cumulus

.


----------



## Fujidave

Ye Olde Lighting by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Evening lightning over Florence by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Some lovely skies on this thread.......


----------



## snowbear

Midday with stacked NDs.


----------



## Fujidave




----------



## Jeff15

Lovely image...


----------



## Fujidave

Jeff15 said:


> Lovely image...



Thanks Jeff


----------



## Jeff15

A sky


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Evening row along the Arno River - Florence, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

In The Belly of a Bear - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ipanema Beach on a weekend by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Something very troubling to me about the Ipanema topography. 
Looks like tsunami city.


----------



## johngpt

windy afternoon on the mesa

.


----------



## Philmar

Dawn arrives over the plains of Bagan - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ready for his close-up by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## HeyHeyUW

Wildfire Skies






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

polluted skies




sunrise over the Ganges - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

cumulus rising 01Jul10

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 166762


Pretty cool.


----------



## zulu42

Thanks John!


----------



## johngpt

rainbow from the mesa 01Jul10 

.


----------



## johngpt

storm blowin' in

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

_Cloudy skies over Ried, near Friedberg in Bavaria_


----------



## johngpt

late light distant storm

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## danbob6

Clearing skies???


----------



## johngpt

rainbow under the storm 01Jul10

.


----------



## Philmar

Sky starts to get a bit interesting at sunrise - Leuty Lifeguard Station, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

cumuli rising over abq

.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise Leuty lifeguard station silhouette by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Sunset fishing with the city in the near distance - Lake Ontario, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous images Phil.


----------



## johngpt

lone balloon october sky

.


----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station at dawn by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Leuty Lifeguard Station at dawn by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr



Lovely light Phil. It's so cool that you have a place like this to which you can return in all sorts of light. The ever changing sky keeps renewing this.


----------



## johngpt

sandias clouds and shadows

.


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leuty Lifeguard Station at dawn by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely light Phil. It's so cool that you have a place like this to which you can return in all sorts of light. The ever changing sky keeps renewing this.
Click to expand...


Indeed. I have a couple of other locations that I also consider my muses: a water filtration plant and a peninsula of trees. There's usually something nearby people can select that is easily isolated. Pick an individual tree, a water tank or a hydro line/pole.  
I am also fortunate that I live in an area with 4 distinct seasons -- that allows me to photograph the same object in varying light/weather: Perspective is everything....


----------



## Philmar

Leuty beauty sunrise by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Leuty beauty sunrise by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr



Stunning image Phil!


----------



## johngpt

storm at the horizon

.


----------



## Philmar

Storm over an island in Rio Plata between Uruguay and Argentina by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

storm to the north

.


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Valencia - Spain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> storm to the north ........wow awesome...........
> 
> .


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Before daybreak over the Leuty Lifeguard station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Almost never does the mesa look this green, but the clouds looked cirrusly cool.




green on the mesa 18Jul15

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Derrel




----------



## Photo Lady

Derrel said:


> View attachment 183238


Beautiful and so new and clean


----------



## Philmar

end of another day - Bahia Drake, Costa Rica by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Breathtakingly beautiful start to the day over Lake Ontario - Ashbridges Bay, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

oh to be sailing away

.


----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> oh to be sailing away
> 
> .


 Great great photo John !!!


----------



## Philmar

Night descends upon the city of Foz do Iguaçu with Ciudad del Este, Paraguay on the other side of the Paraná River by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

early morning distant rainbow

.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise and lake snow storm over 2020 Winter Station installation &quot;Mirage Art&quot; . by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Terrier

"Undulatus Asperatus" or Costeau cloud taken in Southern Tasmania a few years back, impressive and imposing but nothing came of it. (The black spot was on the lens).


----------



## johngpt

cumulus and stratus toward sunset 

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over In The Belly of a Bear - Winter Stations 2016 by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

new mexico sky

.


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise as seen from the RC Harris Waterworks by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

mesa thoroughfare

.


----------



## Philmar

Day&#x27;s first rays fall upon St. Jamestown - Toronto by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline from the Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

cumuli over abq

.


----------



## K9Kirk

Too high up to get anything in the foreground but some cool clouds I thought.


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Glacier sky, Alaska


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario after dusk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise and an ominous cloud - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

view of ladron peak

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the Leuty and Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

December 31, 2012, Pacific City, Oregon sunset.


----------



## Philmar

Leuty beauty early in the morning by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Demon cloud hovers over the city at sunset by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Dusk over Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

end of another day - Bahia Drake, Costa Rica by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

ruins at abó

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Evening sky over Kew and Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise at the Leuty by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Awaiting the sunrise [self-portrait] by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

November 10 was a great day to be paddling the waters of Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

8.2020 by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Another great start to the day at the Leuty by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Storm clouds descend upon Billy Bishop Airport by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Sun reflecting off Lake Ontario and projecting on to the clouds by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Under the blue of morning by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Morning cloudscape from Kew Beach by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Windy kite day by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Sunset after the storm by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Fall Colors 2021: Delaplane, Paris, Mt.Weather by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## idle

Just past sunset



Te Puke O Tara by Michael J Breen, on Flickr


----------



## idle

and another recent one shot using my Laowa 15mm macro/shift lens. The post to the left was only about a metre away.



eBiking: Mangere Bridge by Michael J Breen, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

&quot;Pastel sunrise&quot; OR &quot;Leuty from another planet&quot; by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Moody mornings - The Beaches by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Burke Lake Park Scenes by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Waiting for the sunrise - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Major snow storm rages across Lake Ontario before dawn by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Drama in the morning by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dramatic start to the day by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A cloud blanket is pulled over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Drama over the lake by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Moment of awesome by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

Storm clouds over the Beaches by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

Glorious sunrise by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Nice cloud at sunset by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Fiery sunrise by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## John 2

I like the composition.


----------



## pez

Just after sunset in Alpharetta, GA. The black buildings are in Sandy Springs, I believe, and at the center is downtown Atlanta, 20+ miles from the wide-angle lens on my drone @400ft AGL.


----------



## pez

Sunset yesterday (Air 2S)


----------



## pez

Some from yesterday's sunset-  Air 2S drone


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Ashbridges Bay Wastewater Treatment Plant by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Pungo Ferry Bridge Sunset by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

House on stilts in floating gardens of floating village of Maing Thauk, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez

It was a bit windy @ 400ft, the Air 2S had to work


----------



## Philmar

Another great start to the day by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Lesner Bridge Storm by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Storm clouds over the Leuty by Phil Marion (205 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Storm clouds over Leuty Lifeguard boats by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty after sunrise by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mucem - Museum of Civilizations of Europe and the Mediterranean by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Misty morning on Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------

